# Aktuelle Angebote von Alienware: Spiele-PCs, Notebooks und mehr [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. September 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Aktuelle Angebote von Alienware: Spiele-PCs, Notebooks und mehr [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Aktuelle Angebote von Alienware: Spiele-PCs, Notebooks und mehr [Anzeige]


----------



## Xrais (17. September 2010)

warum macht ihr für solche abzieher hier überhaupt werbung  ?
jeder hier weis doch das die total überteuert sind ....  reichen die normalen werbe banner rechts nicht mehr aus ?


----------



## Vision-Modding (17. September 2010)

Xrais schrieb:


> warum macht ihr für solche abzieher hier überhaupt werbung  ?
> jeder hier weis doch das die total überteuert sind ....  reichen die normalen werbe banner rechts nicht mehr aus ?


Gut okay man zahlt seinen Preis. 
Ich aber zum Beispiel, hab auf gebastel und gefriemel etc. keine Lust mehr gehabt, mein SLI-Gespann und den ganzen Dreck verkauft und mir ein Mx11 zum Arbeiten und Zocken geholt. Sicher zahlt man 25% den Namen von Dell/Alienware mit, aber aus meiner Sicht habe ich mir ein sehr schönes Notebook erstanden.


----------



## OldboyX (17. September 2010)

Naja, aber es gibt auch noch andere Komplettsysteme / Notebooks ganz ohne Gebastel und Gefriemel wo man keine 25% extra für leuchtende Alien-Köpfe etc. bezahlen muss.

Zudem ist es deine eigene Entscheidung wenn du ein SLI-System hattest und es ist nicht weiter verwunderlich, dass du damit "gefriemel" hattest, da es nunmal immer wieder Treiber Probs, nicht unterstützte Spiele, flackernde Schatten usw. usw. gibt.

Doch generell kann man kaum behaupten, dass man mit einem Alienware PC weniger Probleme hat als mit irgend einem von Alternate oder HWV zusammengebauten. Und über den Support gibt es gerade bei Alienware auch absolute Horrorgeschichten.

PS: Der billigste Desktop Rechner für 999 Euro mit Core i3, ATI 5670, 3 GB RAM, 500GB Platte, Win 7 HP und noname Netzteil. Und zu dem Preis ist sonst gar nichts dabei, keine Tastatur, Maus - NICHTS und "Support" bekommst damit auch nur 1 Jahr lang. Das ist einfach nur üble und freche Abzocke an Leuten die nichts von PCs verstehen und denen man ein 3D Alien Hintergrundbild als "Feature" verkaufen kann. Vom leuchtenden Plastikbomber-Gehäuse gar nicht zu reden.

Im Konfigurationsthread hier im Forum kann man ja gut sehen, was man mit aktuellen Marktpreisen wirklich für ca. 950 Euro bekommt (Windows noch dazugerechnet): http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...08-pc-konfigurationen-fuer-intel-amd.html#800


----------



## derP4computer (17. September 2010)

Ich kenne mitlerweile zwei Leute die sich solch einen gekauft haben: Produktinformationen: Alienware Area-51 Desktop | Dell Deutschland
Der Hammer ist doch nicht das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis, sondern eher der Glaube an dem die Leute festhalten, nämlich (doch) den besten PC zu haben.
Was für ein Irrglaube, welch eine riesen Kundenblendung, ............. man kann auch sagen Abzocke.
Mein Beileid.! Mir kommt so etawas nicht ins Haus.
So ein CM II 690 z.B. sieht doch zehn mal geiler aus.
MfG


----------



## Slipknot79 (17. September 2010)

Steuern knallhart erhöhen, dann ist endlich Ruhe mit Alienware. Die Leute haben eindeutig zu viel Kohle und ich will nie wieder etwas darüber hören, dass man sich im Leben nix leisten kann und deswegen Politiker shice sind.


----------



## MG42 (18. September 2010)

Slipknot79 schrieb:


> Steuern knallhart erhöhen, dann ist endlich Ruhe mit Alienware. Die Leute haben eindeutig zu viel Kohle und ich will nie wieder etwas darüber hören, dass man sich im Leben nix leisten kann und deswegen Politiker shice sind.



Hast Recht, aber du knallst das mit einer (naiven) Selbstverständlichkeit hier rein, ich würde sagen das ganze System versteht nicht mit seinen (Sub)Komponenten umzugehen, da sind natürlich die Machthabenden und die, die  nichts raffen oder einfach zu bequem sind was zu ändern dran Schuld, wer denn sonst. Ein Teufelskreis.


----------



## uN4m3d (18. September 2010)

Alienware Aurora ALX
Das leistungsfähigste MicroATX Desktop ALLER ZEITEN!  
*Verfügbare Optionen:* 


Intel® Core™ i7 920 (2,66GHz, 8 MB Cache)
Zwei 1GB ATI Radeon HD 5770 CrossfireX™
6 GB Triple Channel 1.600 MHz DDR3
1,5 TB RAID 0 (2x 500 GB SATA-II, 7.200 RPM)
Ein Laufwerk: 16 x CD/DVD-Brenner (DVD+/-RW)
Preis ab................................................... 2399 €

Also wenn ich das sehe, dann kommt mir einfach das Kotzen...
Wer nen geilen Rechner fertig haben will, soll sich nen Medion Erazer holen.

*MEDION® ERAZER® X7717 D 		* Intel® Core™ i7-950 Prozessor, Original Windows® 7 Home Premium, 6 GB Arbeitsspeicher, 2 TB Festplatte, 80 GB Solid State Disk, NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX480, DVD-Brenner

1899 €

So sieht's aus und selbst das ginge wenn man selber baut vermutlich noch billiger. Ich weis nicht, wieso PCGH es nötig hat für so einen abzockenden Verein noch Werbung zu machen. Ich dachte, die Redakteure hätten Ahnung von Hardware !? Sind wahrscheinlich hintenrum wieder Gelder geflossen...


----------



## robsta (19. September 2010)

hihi die Dinger sehen aus wie ein Mülleimer


----------



## kazzig (19. September 2010)

PCGH hat leider immer wieder mal ein paar Querschläger und diese Promotion Aktion für Alienware war in jedem Fall so eine.

Mir ist es egal, ob Alienware existiert oder nicht, aber das Verherrlichen von überteuerter Hardware geht wirklich nicht in Ordnung.
Es gibt sicherlich Leute, die Eure Website lesen und technisch nicht so versiert sind und sich auch mit den Komponenten wenig auskennen.
Da lässt sich diese Gruppe natürlich leicht überzeugen und sehen Alienware als "gute" Option, weil halt alles so schön glänzt und leuchtet.

Mit diesen Menschen fühle ich halt mit und finde es sehr ungerecht, dass Firmen wie Dell / Alienware, die sowieso schon sehr viel Geld haben noch mehr tausende Euros bekommen.


Ist nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Razor2408 (19. September 2010)

Gibt zahlreiche andere Alternativen wo man selbst für einen fertigen hochwertigen PC um bis zu 40% weniger bezahlt. Und die Gehäuse sind auch schöner.


----------



## mannefix (19. September 2010)

Ein M17x interessiert mich. Leider ist das Display zu schlecht, da sehr blickwinkelabhängig. Für 2000 Euro ist es dann zu teuer.


----------



## violinista7000 (21. September 2010)

Ich möchte so n Angebot aber für einen 27" oder 30" bitte  ach ja es muss auch in der Schweiz gültig sein.


----------



## animus91 (21. September 2010)

Das 11-Zoll Gerät ist sicher nicht schlecht, aber für ne spontane Lan dann doch etwas sehr überdimensioniert von der Leistung her .. Ich hab mir grad ein Thinkpad edge 13 mit AMD Komponenten gehohlt, das hat nur die Hälfte gekostet und für CSS und Coo reichts locker aus.


----------



## monkeyeye (21. September 2010)

Ich hab mal meinen PC zusammengestellt: 1000€ teurer plus hässliches gehäuse, noname NT und vermutlich ein Dreckmainboard

aber hackt nicht auf PCGH rum, die machen doch nur Werbung dafür, damit sie auch was verdienen, ganz ohne Werbung wär das alles wohl nicht zu halten


----------



## blubbi06 (24. September 2010)

Die Preise sind dermaßen überdimensioniert....dafür -->


----------



## Razor2408 (24. September 2010)

Wenn Alienware jedem von uns 200€ im Monat überweisen würde wenn wir auf unser Auto od. Haus ein Banner mit Werbung anbringen - man würde wohl überall nur Ausserirdische sehen.  PCGH macht halt Werbung, dafür bekommen WIR viele kostenlose Artikel, Tests, Berichte usw. auf der Seite. Kaufen würde ich dort nie im Leben etwas. Nicht nur dass die Hardware komplett überteuert ist, im Endeffekt nutzt sie auch kaum was weil es keine Spiele gibt die sie auch (annähernd) ausreizt. Wenn man sich 2006 einen guten PC gekauft hat kann man immer noch 95% der Spiele in hohen Auflösungen und teils AA/AF zocken.


----------



## Zombiez (25. September 2010)

uN4m3d schrieb:


> *MEDION® ERAZER® X7717 D 		* Intel® Core™ i7-950 Prozessor, Original Windows® 7 Home Premium, 6 GB Arbeitsspeicher, 2 TB Festplatte, 80 GB Solid State Disk, NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX480, DVD-Brenner
> 
> 1899 €
> 
> So sieht's aus und selbst das ginge wenn man selber baut vermutlich noch billiger. Ich weis nicht, wieso PCGH es nötig hat für so einen abzockenden Verein noch Werbung zu machen. Ich dachte, die Redakteure hätten Ahnung von Hardware !? Sind wahrscheinlich hintenrum wieder Gelder geflossen...



Medion ist natürlich die übelste Qualitätsmarke 

Das 11" Teil ist halt das einzige seiner klasse was es für viele attraktiv macht.
Nur schade, dass man die esl aktion nicht mit der von pcgh kombinieren kann, da könnte man schon schwach werden.
Ansonsten ist die esl aktion für kaufinteressierte klar vorzuziehen
M11x


----------



## Blackstacker (25. September 2010)

ich finde die werbung hier garnicht so schlecht plaziert von Alienware, denn Google ist ganz heiss auf PCGH.de weil hier eine menge Hardware infos sind und wenn ich einen PC kaufen will als 08/15 Mensch der keine ahnung hat wie man einen PC zusammenbaut oder sich nicht traut aber trotzdem einen Leistungsfähigen Gaming Rechner will wird man hier sehr schnell fündig in den werbe anzeigen


----------



## Cinnayum (2. Dezember 2010)

Es ist halt Werbung.

Wenn ich z.B. BMW oder Mercedes-Fan bin, rege ich mich ja auch nicht über die Werbung anderer Marken auf. Und das obwohl ich für meine z.B. 200 PS mehr bezahlt habe, als jemand der einen VW oder Japaner gekauft hat.

Natürlich ist Alienware / DELL üble Abzocke, aber kein dauerhaft erfolgreiches Unternehmen kann sich erlauben seine Produkte knapp über dem Materialpreis zu verkaufen.

Einen 2 Jahre alten Prozessor (i7-920), der ohne OC eher mittelmäßig ist, als Non-Plus-Ultra anzupreisen ist natürlich schon "gewagt". Aber wers nicht braucht, ignorierts einfach.


----------



## Vision-Modding (2. Dezember 2010)

Zombiez schrieb:


> Medion ist natürlich die übelste Qualitätsmarke
> 
> Das 11" Teil ist halt das einzige seiner klasse was es für viele attraktiv macht.
> Nur schade, dass man die esl aktion nicht mit der von pcgh kombinieren kann, da könnte man schon schwach werden.
> ...


Ich besitze selbst ein M11x und weiss auch das es billiger geht. Nur ich hab den ganzen lieben Tag mit dem ganzen Hardware Kram zutun und will ein Gerät, das einfach funktioniert, "zockbar" ist, lange läuft ( Ich komm auf knapp über 5h) und wenn es kaputt geht, einfach zu nem Support geht der auch funktioniert und nich lange rumgefackelt wird.
Aus Erfahrung weiss ich das es nur 2-3 Unternehmen mit guten Support gibt den man zwar bezahlen muss der aber auch funktioniert.


----------



## uN4m3d (2. Dezember 2010)

Zombiez schrieb:


> Medion ist natürlich die übelste Qualitätsmarke
> 
> Das 11" Teil ist halt das einzige seiner klasse was es für viele attraktiv macht.
> Nur schade, dass man die esl aktion nicht mit der von pcgh kombinieren kann, da könnte man schon schwach werden.
> ...



Da sieht man mal wieder, wie Marketing dich beeinflusst. Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass Alienware qualitativ hochwertigere Komponenten einbaut. Die beiden Rechner laufen vermutlich noch vom selben Band. Da wird doch überall der selbe Referenzmüll verbaut. Schau dir nur mal das Erazer Notebook an, das ist genau das Selbe wie das MSI 660gt, nur das es ein Dutzend LEDs weniger hat (was mir in der Uni auch ehrlich gesagt zu peinlich wäre) und das Medion statt MSI draufsteht und das gibt's dann für 300 € weniger.


----------



## Vision-Modding (2. Dezember 2010)

uN4m3d schrieb:


> Schau dir nur mal das Erazer Notebook an, das ist genau das Selbe wie das MSI 660gt, nur das es ein Dutzend LEDs weniger hat (was mir in der Uni auch ehrlich gesagt zu peinlich wäre) und das Medion statt MSI draufsteht und das gibt's dann für 300 € weniger.



Da mir Beruflich etliche Nbs pro Woche durch die Hand gehen, von allen Herstellern, weiss ich glaube ich son bischen wer einen guten Support hat und wer nicht. Der Dell Support lässt einen im Stich wenn man nicht den extra Support nimmt aber in dem Momment wo dieser damals gebucht wurde sind die Jungs mehr als gut.
Zu der Qualität von Hardware, darüber brauchen wir garnicht reden, denn "Qualität" ist in diesem Sektor und egal welcher Preislage nicht vorhanden.....

Zu der Wahl des Notebooks, ich wollte es Stressfrei, Angucken, kurz Test lesen, kaufen, nicht frickeln.

Die Hunderten LEDs kann man per Software abschalten dann ist das Gerät weniger Kiddie-mäßig. Die Beleuchtete Tastatur ist sehr angenehm, wenn auch nur das Rot zu gebrauchen ist.


----------



## hanfi104 (2. Dezember 2010)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Einen 2 Jahre alten Prozessor (i7-920), der ohne OC eher mittelmäßig ist, als Non-Plus-Ultra anzupreisen ist natürlich schon "gewagt". Aber wers nicht braucht, ignorierts einfach.


der 2 jahre alte prozessor versägt immernoch jeden amd ohne probleme und wenns mal knapp wird geht man halt auf 3ghz hoch -> die amd haben wieder keine chance

@topic
wow
da würde ich ja noch lieber zu einem apple produkt greifen


----------



## Woohoo (2. Dezember 2010)

> ...MicroATXDesktop ALLER ZEITEN!


 Kommen in der Zukunft etwa nie mehr bessere PCs ? Das ist ja wirklich traurig.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Dezember 2010)

Also wenn man es gern übertreiben will und kein plan von Pc´s hat kaufe ich Alienenware.
Aber bin ich schlau baue ich selber und bekomme das das gleiche Geld viel viel viel bessre pc´s!


----------



## Devil Dante (11. Dezember 2010)

Selbst mit dem Rabatt, sind mir die Teile noch um 100% zu teuer...


----------

